# st george



## utahtim (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello all, I'm new to the southern utah area and have been looking for places to hunt upland game with limited success. So I was hoping that someone would be willing to point me in the right direction of some areas to check out in and around st george.
Thank you


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

you can try utah hill west of st. george for quail and rabbits


----------



## utahtim (Aug 29, 2012)

thank you I'll check that out


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey send me a PM if you want company, and I will see if I can get out with ya sometime. I'm still kind of new to hunting in the area too, so it may be a little of the blind leading the blind. I have a dog too, but she has not been formally trained, but she has great natural instinct.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm new to St George and would love to find some guys to hunt quail with


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Do you have a dog and any experience hunting quail?


----------

